# Max Cultivator Width



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm thinking of upgrading from my 18ft cultivator, to pull behind my 2-105 White. The tractor is two wheel drive, and I was wondering, how wide of a cultivator, this tractor, would pull. Thanks in advance. Bruce.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

IIRC about 5 HP per foot was a starting point (depth, speed and soil type influenced). You're already pulling an 18', so that can give you and idea, how well does it play with it?

Larry


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Back in the day our IH 4500 vibra-shank 18FT.. kept a tractor like that busy and with the packer behind it took duals for our hills .. Now you get some lite-duty s-tine harrow , then you could go bigger maybe .


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

I think 18 ft is right for it also. The tractor isn't new any more no sense in working it extra hard.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

[quote name="r82230" post="955944" timestamp="1556356468"]IIRC about 5 HP per foot was a starting point (depth, speed and soil type influenced). You're already pulling an 18', so that can give you and idea, how well does it play with it?

Larry[/quote
So we're talking 21 feet. It'seems hardly worth the upgrade, for 3 feet. It's an old Allis Chalmers Cultivator, that I have. It has 7" Sweeps on it, and 6 sections of Heavy Duty, Diamond Harrows, behind it. 
I used to pull it with Ease, with a 1650 Cockshutt, putting out 65, 70 Hsp. It too was in hilly Clay Loam, and had Duals, on the back, as well.
Was able to walk along with it, about 6, 7 miles an hour, about 4,to 5 inches deep, didn't hardly make it work. So the 2-105, will probably just play with it then.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

endrow said:


> Back in the day our IH 4500 vibra-shank 18FT.. kept a tractor like that busy and with the packer behind it took duals for our hills .. Now you get some lite-duty s-tine harrow , then you could go bigger maybe .


I used to have a IH 4500, with 7 inch sweeps, but it was 13 feet, with Finger Harrows. I pulled it with a Fordson Super Major, about 65 Hsp, also had 4 sections of heavy duty, Diamond Harrows behind it as well. It would make the smoke roll, black as coal, at 3, 4 inches deep, doing around 5 miles an hour.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Our Oliver 1855 with duals on would pull a 25' field cultivator on mostly level ground.


----------

